# WJL Residents Association new web site



## alanmj (Sep 5, 2009)

For WindJammer Landing owners there is a new web site for the Private Residents Association. It's at: http://www.wjlprivateresidentsassociation.com

Non-owners might also find it useful for the offers of sales and rentals by owners.

AlanMJ


----------



## zoobiedo (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks.  I've been waiting for this.


----------



## windmillhill (Sep 17, 2009)

Great - just joined!


----------

